# Tackle Twill Cutter and Supplies



## rpalmer66 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good place to purchase tackle twill supplies from? I am currently cutting the appliques by hand ans some times have a problem with them being a little too small or big when I print the design from the embroidery software. I was hoping to find a good and cheap ( I know those two words don't go well togather) plotter/cutter. Anyone got any good suggestions! We will be doing alot of cheeleader uniforms next spring and I want to do the tackle twill cutting inhouse instead of ordering the cutouts and a sew disk.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would post that you're looking for a used cutter on different embroidery/screen printing forums.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm using the twill cutting package from Imprintables Warehouse that has the Twill Stitch Pro software and the Roland GX24 cutter. I had everything up and running in about 2 hours, made my first design that same night.

Here's a thread I posted a while back right after I got everything...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

for the type of stuff you'll be cutting...I'd definately get the Ioline, that way you can do the "kiss cut". It's a lot easier with the ioline.

But you're probably not going to find a "cheap" ioline and if you plan on cutting a lot of twill, I'd say it was well worth the investment.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

rpalmer66 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to purchase tackle twill supplies from?


Forgot to answer that part...

I usually purchase the PSA twill from either Imprintables Warehouse or Twill USA depending on what else I am ordering at the time.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Randy,
Stahl's and Dalco Athletic both cut appliques. Dalco is good but a pain in the rear because the owner thinks he walks on water. Attitude abounds there.
Also a company in MN called Apex Embroidery (www.apexemb.net) is good. We sew a lot of appliques for a client who buys their appliques from Apex. They use a little tooooooo much glue (lots of build up) on the needles but the appliques are clean, easy to use and look great. 
Hope it helps, good luck and good sewing.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Ted,

When using the PS Twill from IW, do you always use a satin stitch? Could I use a twill stitch, which is actually a zig zag stitch, and increase the number of stitches?

Thanks,


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Kevin, yes you can. Once you import the artwork, you can convert the entire design or individual pieces via the 'convert to' function. You can convert to 'run' which is just a running stitch, convert to fill which fills the area, convert to applique which creates the placement, tackdown and satin edge stitches or convert to tackle twill which creates the zig-zag stitching. The only issue I see with converting to tackle-twill is it doesn't give you a placement stitch.

I think you can do it by duplicating the section in TSP. Take the first one and convert to run, take the second and convert to tackle twill. That would give you a placement stitch and the zig-zag stitch....


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Ted.

I think you can get the placement and tackdown lines in the properties tab. Once that window is open, you can check the appropriate box and adjust the offset.

When working with PST, do you personally only use the satin stitch, or do you at times use the tackle twill (zig zag) stitch?

Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only designs I've used so far had the satin stitches on the edges.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Another method is to use a laser to cut the material. Yes its a bit more expensive but the results are nice and they don't "have" to be sewed on. Plus you can do alot of other cool things with a laser. There are a number of introductory machines out there now.
Twill USA uses lasers to cut their materials and you can order from them pre-cut as well as the roll materials.


----------



## cdes (Jul 10, 2008)

Try the Roland GX-24


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

You can check out Stahls.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Or Dalco Athletic, TwillUSA, maybe MidWest Punch (I know they do a lot of applique stuff, not sure if they outright to letters and numbers, but probably).


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been using the Ioline plotter/cutter for the past 3 years and love it. In fact, I have just purchased the Ioline Crystal Press and am looking forward to getting it up and running. I use PS twill from Twill USA most of the time. Their prices seem to be very competitive and service is good.
Vanessa


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

We bought from Stahl's, very nice people working there and always helpfull. Have also great software to use for it.

We cut with Roland GX24 cutter, we used this already for vinyl, so it is fully used.

If you see you have lots of work you always can look for ioline.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We do our own cutting in house and for bigger runs we use Stahls, Waterjet and Midwest Punch. We like Midwest Punch for their embroidery sew files.

Applique Dude



rpalmer66 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to purchase tackle twill supplies from? I am currently cutting the appliques by hand ans some times have a problem with them being a little too small or big when I print the design from the embroidery software. I was hoping to find a good and cheap ( I know those two words don't go well togather) plotter/cutter. Anyone got any good suggestions! We will be doing alot of cheeleader uniforms next spring and I want to do the tackle twill cutting inhouse instead of ordering the cutouts and a sew disk.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Randy


----------

